# In search of



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <clark.petawawa@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 2 Feb 2000 22:16:13 -0500*
I‘m trying to put together a presentation plaque for guys over in 
Kosovo. I need to put allthe crests of Roto 1 and Roto 0 on it. As far 
as I know, these include
Engineers
Air Force
RCD
PPCLI
RCR
2 Svc Bn
1 Svc Bn
LDSH
I need some good quality images. I have the first five, but need copies 
of the other three.
Can any one help? Point me in the right direction? I have even looked in 
CFP 267, with no luck. Help?
Steve Clark
CFB Petawawa, Ontario
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I‘m trying to put together a 
presentation plaque
for guys over in Kosovo. I need toput allthe crests of Roto 1 and 
Roto 0
on it. As far as I know, these include
Engineers
Air Force
RCD
PPCLI
RCR
2 Svc Bn
1 Svc Bn
LDSH
I need some good quality images. I have 
the first
five, but need copies of the other three. 
Can any one help? Point me in the right 
direction?
I have even looked in CFP 267, with no luck. Help?
Steve ClarkCFB Petawawa,
Ontario
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

